# Pick-a-box



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Just pick one! I haven't tried any of them so you can pick for me :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Just pick one! I haven't tried any of them so you can pick for me :tu


Do we have anything to chose from


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Do we have anything to chose from


Patience boi! Now vote


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

hdm's are great


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I love the HDMs! but anyway you go it'll be good:tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

This is tough. For me it came down to Monte vs. JL. Ive been into the JL's lately though, so I went w/ them. 

Enjoy whatever you choose, really can't go wrong with any of the choices on that list.


----------



## nein (Mar 5, 2007)

Siglo II's are extremely nice short cigars. I definatley plan on acquiring a box of those soon.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Of those listed, the only ones I like fresh are the Cohiba Siglo IIs. The JLs are probably my second choice. 

You will be happy with any of them I'm sure....


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Epi 2


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Of course, how I vote depends on many things. 
Is this your first Cuabn box purchase?
What is your experience with smoking Cuban cigars?
What flavor profile do you like?

It would be useless for me to vote for what *I* would buy.

Give me a clue and I will vote.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Of course, how I vote depends on many things.
> Is this your first Cuabn box purchase? no
> What is your experience with smoking Cuban cigars? not very experienced at all
> What flavor profile do you like? I don't know yet
> ...


:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> :tu


I am assuming you have never smoked any of these listed
My recommendation would be either the Monte #4 or the Siglo II. 
I voted for the Monte #4. The Siglo II in tubos are a nice presentation.


----------



## ge0rge (Jan 26, 2006)

trini.............:tu


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

All are good but the Monte 4 is a good reliable first box of CC's. My :2 for what it's worth.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

As much as I loved the Hoyo I just smoked... dude, SIGLOS!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JL#2s smoke nice...a nice Robsuto size, and with a couple years age they are better and better.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I had to choose Monte #4, no experience with any of the others. #4s are :dr Enjoy which ever you choose Sean!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Monte #4's for me. :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Monte #4 :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

JL#2s for me.

These are an excellent cigar.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice pics, Shaawn! I have not had any, so you can buy me a box too!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Out of the 5 choices I can only speak of the Trini and Monte's. Tough choice but I had to pick the Reyes because it's a little more complicate than the monte imho. Both are great however.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I smoked a few Epi 2's from 05 recently. I thoroughly enjoyed them.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Monte 4 (of course). The biggest selling cigar from Havana! Although all of them are great sticks!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I vote for the Monte 4. You cannot go wrong there


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> Just pick one! I haven't tried any of them so you can pick for me :tu


Are you going to send me a box of the one I pick? Are you old enough to smoke? :r


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Monte # 4 gets my vote, but I'd rather have a boli


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

why only one?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Do your parents know you are doing this???:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

joed said:


> Are you going to send me a box of the one I pick? Are you old enough to smoke? :r


:r Wish I thought of that.


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

The Siglo IIs are better cigars in my opinion, after they have been in the humidor for a year. When they are fresh and haven't been resting long, they have kind of a dank, musky vibe to them, with a twist of metallic, and when they are like that, I'd rather have a Montecristo #4. Having said that, with age, the Siglo II is better by a long shot, just my humble opinion. I gots me boxes of both. You should do the same.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JL#2s in last place......boo!! hiss!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Hard to beat a Cohiba... :ss (or so I HEAR  )


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I voted for the J: #2 cause its the only one from that list that I have tried. It was fan-freakin-tastic. One of the best I have had. I have had a Monte #2, which was OK, maybe better with age on it. The JL was damn tasty straight outta the box though. From what I have seen all are great choices, enjoy whichever you pick up.:w


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Reyes:dr:dr:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Reyes:dr:dr:dr


Hey OS, be4I say anything bad about that cigar im going2need u2send me1so I can try it out1st.:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> JL#2s in last place......boo!! hiss!!!


are they that good?


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I've had only 1 experience with a JL2, and it was ok but not stellar.
I voted for the Epi2's. Nice medium body and strength, good complexity, good draw and burn, and they age very very well if you let them.
(I abhor the Monte taste profile, think Cohibas are overpriced and have not tried a Reyes)


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I've only had the Montes and the Trinis . To me the Monte is fuller flavored but the Trini is more complex . Wish I had some Reyes , Monte #4's haven't had that wow factor for me like the Trinidads have . And as a side note I do prefer fuller cigars generally , especially the R y J Cazadores(My Favorite) . Good luck .


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Surprised the Monte #4 is in the lead. I also like fuller flavored but the Monte 4 didn't impress me. Maybe I gotta keep trying.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks like it'll be Monte #4s. If only I could get these computer parts sold....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> Looks like it'll be Monte #4s. If only I could get these computer parts sold....


I say choose the one that got the least votes....must be a hidden gem! :dr


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I say choose the one that got the least votes....must be a hidden gem! :dr


Doh, but that wouldn't be fare to the voters who opinions I entrust with my money


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Trinidads are the best option here. They rarely disappoint and smoke outstandingly well young. The 24 ct box is a beautiful presentation.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> Doh, but that wouldn't be fare to the voters who opinions I entrust with my money


unless we all voted in secret to keep you away from the gem


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> unless we all voted in secret to keep you away from the gem


But perhaps I posted this poll assuming that you would attempt to steer me away from the gem so I would choose the one that I shouldn't but then I knew that you would know that I would be thinking this and as such, I will choose the one that you thought I would think I would like.



You need more fairy metal.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> But perhaps I posted this poll assuming that you would attempt to steer me away from the gem so I would choose the one that I shouldn't but then I knew that you would know that I would be thinking this and as such, I will choose the one that you thought I would think I would like.
> 
> 
> 
> You need more fairy metal.


I think you need to buy two boxes or four


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> I think you need to buy two boxes or four


I can do two, you wanna get the other two for me? I'll be the bigger man and pick them up from you :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> I can do two, you wanna get the other two for me? I'll be the bigger man and pick them up from you :tu


np, there is a storage fee


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> np, there is a storage fee


Enough bantering!

get on skype


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> Enough bantering!
> 
> get on skype


:r .


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

man, i wish i could choose for you but unfortunate i havent tried any of these sticks... but if i had to choose it would have been siglo since i heard a lot about this line of cigars.. :tu


----------

